# [2014] New San Diego Vacation Club??



## nodom (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm hearing rumors of a new San Diego Vacation Club being built very soon as well as possible other locations. Anyone know anything about this???


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 21, 2014)

Where are you hearing these rumors? At a sales presentation? Or are there actual applications for permits and city approval?


----------



## nodom (Jul 21, 2014)

sales presentation


----------



## nakyak (Jul 21, 2014)

nodom said:


> sales presentation




Don't believe it


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 21, 2014)

The cost of land and the cost of any land near water in California is very high. This must be a sale person take on something.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 21, 2014)

nodom said:


> I'm hearing rumors of a new San Diego Vacation Club being built very soon as well as possible other locations. Anyone know anything about this???


But did he say "Time Share" or just "Vacation Club" 

http://www.marriott.com/hotel-searc....marriott-vacation-club-international.travel/

 The Marriott Vacation Club isn't just TS's.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 21, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> But did he say "Time Share" or just "Vacation Club"
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/hotel-searc....marriott-vacation-club-international.travel/
> 
> The Marriott Vacation Club isn't just TS's.


I am fairly sure Marriott Vacation Club essentially is just TS's, albeit it provides owners with alternative options through its Collection offerings.
I suspect the link you give is just a quirk of the Marriott website.
If you select a different location, I used San Francisco, you get a similar result
http://www.marriott.com/hotel-searc....marriott-vacation-club-international.travel/
so they probably use the same heading whether a city has a Vacation Club or not.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 21, 2014)

FYI.

The newest inaccuracy that is being spread from S/M staff is that all new Ritz Carlton Hotels and Marriott Autograph properties can be accessed using trust points.

The truth is that only a small selection of properties have been made available via the explorer collection through limited agreements.

FT


----------



## KathyPet (Jul 21, 2014)

MVCI salespeople have been touting the location of new resorts for several years now and nothing!  If Their  lips are moving they're lying.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 21, 2014)

I think we need to consider all of current uncompleted properties and the number of remaining units to build().

Canyon Villas (39)
Crystal Shores (152)
Fairway Villas (90)
Frenchman's Cove (66)
Grande Chateau (447)
Harbour Lake (588)
Ko'Olina (190)
Lakeshore Reserve (245)
Shadow Ridge (487)
Willow Ridge (282)

Will the complete the buildouts at all of these properties? Perhaps not, but they have the land already there to complete these properties and enough inventory out of it to last them years.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 21, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I think we need to consider all of current uncompleted properties and the number of remaining units to build().
> 
> Canyon Villas (39)
> Crystal Shores (152)
> ...



Is anyone willing to go out on a limb to predict which of these build outs will NOT happen? 

FT


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 21, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Is anyone willing to go out on a limb to predict which of these build outs will NOT happen?
> 
> FT



My bets would be Fairway Villas and Willow Ridge. All the others will happen at some time or another.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 21, 2014)

Fairway Villas will not be completed in the next 50 years. I can see Fairway Villas becoming like Spicebush @ Sea Pine, Hilton Head Island, SC....  Spicebush wants carrier the name Marriott's Spicebush @ Sea Pines but in the latest II Directory the word Marriott's have been dropped from this once proud Marriott's resort on the island.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 21, 2014)

Between Lakeshore Reserve and Harbour Lake that's another 833 units in Orlando for Marriott.  Wow!  I thought my options were endless already in that area of Central Florida. 

Has anyone done a DC points analysis on the Orlando area?  I haven't done any sort of deep dive but one thing is for sure, Sabal Palms is the least expensive of all the MVCI properties in Orlando when it comes to using DC points.  I don't know why, it just is.  Is Sabal Palms the oldest of the bunch?

FT


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 21, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Is Sabal Palms the oldest of the bunch?
> 
> FT



I believe so. It was the first timeshare that Marriott built all on their own.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 21, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I believe so. It was the first timeshare that Marriott built all on their own.



Makes sense.  I still love it!  Its nestled just behind the beautiful World Center Marriott.  Once the largest Marriott Hotel but still a gem in the portfolio today.

FT


----------



## davidvel (Jul 21, 2014)

I was told this at sales presentation in June at Shadow Ridge. Said it would be in the gaslamp.

Its plausible, as there are a few hotels that could be converted or the Residence Inn (although the rates there are crazy high and wouldn't seem to be a good candidate. ).


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 22, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Has anyone done a DC points analysis on the Orlando area?  I haven't done any sort of deep dive but one thing is for sure, Sabal Palms is the least expensive of all the MVCI properties in Orlando when it comes to using DC points.  I don't know why, it just is.  *Is Sabal Palms the oldest of the bunch?*



Yes, it opened in 1987.  We bought pre-construction there and bought a second week later.  Although we sold our units there when we bought in Maui, Sabal Palms is still my favorite MVCI resort in Florida.


----------



## pipet (Jul 22, 2014)

They've been saying San Diego at Shadow Ridge for a while now. They also told me last year that they were giving me my last opportunity to buy only 1k points to "protect my investment" & bump my status. Lo and behold, I was offered the same thing this year.  (I've had "last opportunities" every since the DC came out!)

As someone else pointed out, coastal CA property prices are not friendly, so acquiring property in downtown San Diego is not an asset-lite strategy! They might negotiate some arrangement to make a few hotel rooms part of the collection that you can book with DC, but that is a lot different from a new timeshare resort.  

I was finally able to work into my plans one of those "freebie" ACs to get a week at Sabal Palms recently.  I agree it's quite nice, and while it's a relative bargain in DC, it's a super bargain with an AC.  Given that AC availability was sitting there in Dec for a late June summer week (instant exchange vs request), it's hard to think Orlando needs all those additional rooms.  I'd think Palm Desert & Vegas don't really need all the inventory either, but since they don't have to sell at a specific resort/season any more, why not build most of what is already planned?  All those new rooms would just flood the trust with more points, and Marriott still has the most variety in timeshare locations compared to Starwood/DVC/HGVC/Hyatt, which I would guess target a similar demographic.


----------



## jont (Jul 22, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I think we need to consider all of current uncompleted properties and the number of remaining units to build().
> 
> Canyon Villas (39)
> Crystal Shores (152)
> ...


What about Doral? It's not built out either.


----------



## jont (Jul 22, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> Is anyone willing to go out on a limb to predict which of these build outs will NOT happen?
> 
> FT


I think the ones most likely to happen in the next 10 years is Crystal Shores, Lakeshore and Vegas. Not too sure if any of the others will ever get built out.


----------



## presley (Jul 22, 2014)

There is something in San Diego.  I got something in the mail about it a couple weeks ago, but threw it out without reading it.  It said something along the lines of a new Marriott vacation club in San Diego.  It looked like an invite to a sales pitch.  I get a lot of junk mail, so I only read a couple lines before tossing it.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 22, 2014)

bazzap said:


> I am fairly sure Marriott Vacation Club essentially is just TS's, albeit it provides owners with alternative options through its Collection offerings.
> I suspect the link you give is just a quirk of the Marriott website.
> If you select a different location, I used San Francisco, you get a similar result
> http://www.marriott.com/hotel-searc....marriott-vacation-club-international.travel/
> so they probably use the same heading whether a city has a Vacation Club or not.


That's an erroneous assumption on your part.  Although, as owners, it might make sense to "us" that the MVC would be for TS's, but not to Marriott.  Marriott wants people to go on vacations and use their hotels, TS's, purchase their TS's, and buy their TS points.  Check this out:

http://www.marriott.com/hotel-search/marriott-vacation-club-international.hotels/

The preceding link is for the Marriott Vacation Club "Hotels", but in many ads, and probably many conversations with potential buyers, they conveniently leave off "hotel" after MVC. 

So, if you go to a sales presentation and are told that new vacation club properties are being built in SD, SF, NYC, OSJ, London, etc., enticing you to buy a TS or purchase points, and then, after purchasing, you find out that all of the properties are hotels, Marriott can show you all of the ads describing their hotels as part of the MVC.  

If Marriott describes any current or future property as part of the MVC, the buyer must exercise due diligence and ask if the properties are TS's or hotels and can not assume anything, since Marriott is advertising to the public that Marriott hotels are part of the MVC.  Buyer-be-ware.

That's my point.


----------



## jme (Jul 22, 2014)

pipet said:


> They also told me last year that they were giving me my last opportunity to buy only 1k points to "protect my investment" & bump my status. Lo and behold, I was offered the same thing this year.



You can go ahead and print the sign "Last Chance Tomorrow".

in other words, those offers will usually still be there....don't ever think they'll actually lock the doors and keep you out.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 22, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> That's an erroneous assumption on your part.  Although, as owners, it might make sense to "us" that the MVC would be for TS's, but not to Marriott.  Marriott wants people to go on vacations and use their hotels, TS's, purchase their TS's, and buy their TS points.  Check this out:
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/hotel-search/marriott-vacation-club-international.hotels/
> 
> ...


Perhaps, but I am amazed!
In well over 10 years of sales presentations, I have never, ever had a salesman try to tell me that MVC includes hotels alongside timeshare resorts in its portfolio.
Yes, of course they promote other options for using our timeshares - MRs, Interval, DC Points Collections...as I suggested, which include staying in Marriott hotels.
This is different though from MVC saying that new hotels are included as MVC properties, unless I am misinterpreting something here?


----------



## klpca (Jul 22, 2014)

presley said:


> There is something in San Diego.  I got something in the mail about it a couple weeks ago, but threw it out without reading it.  It said something along the lines of a new Marriott vacation club in San Diego.  It looked like an invite to a sales pitch.  I get a lot of junk mail, so I only read a couple lines before tossing it.



I received the same mailing - at first I was excited that Marriott was "coming to San Diego", but then I realized that Marriott was just coming to San Diego to pitch the DC. I wanted to go (seems to me that the points offered were enough to make me consider it) but as expected, Mr. klpca said no.

It would be nice if they did do something in San Diego - urban locations are very popular.


----------



## Steve A (Jul 22, 2014)

Marriott  dropped Spicebush years ago though it and the associated TS, can't remember the name, seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 22, 2014)

Steve A said:


> Marriott  dropped Spicebush years ago though it and the associated TS, can't remember the name, seems to be doing just fine.



The other is Swallowtail.  They both dropped Marriott at the same time and it was more than a few years ago - surprised to read that the II catalog has just dropped the name "Marriott" from them.


----------



## jont (Jul 22, 2014)

Just completed a stay at Spicebush. A very nice small resort (24 units). Not like your typical Marriott. Units are townhouse style. A little older but well maintained. A very "homey" feel. Does not have all the site amenities and pools like a Marriott but is in a great location just a short walk to the beach. Swallowtail also looked very nice but a little further from the beach.


----------



## jont (Jul 22, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> The other is Swallowtail.  They both dropped Marriott at the same time and it was more than a few years ago - surprised to read that the II catalog has just dropped the name "Marriott" from them.


Why would you be surprised that the Marriott name was dropped from them Susan? Marriott no longer has anything to to with those resorts and speaking with several long owners there they do not miss Marriott at all.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 22, 2014)

jont said:


> Why would you be surprised that the Marriott name was dropped from them Susan? Marriott no longer has anything to to with those resorts and speaking with several long owners there they do not miss Marriott at all.



Surprised that II "just" dropped the name recently (if what's been said here is true) - I'd think they would have done it beginning with the issue released next!


----------



## jont (Jul 22, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Surprised that II "just" dropped the name recently (if what's been said here is true) - I'd think they would have done it beginning with the issue released next!


ok gotcha....


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 22, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Surprised that II "just" dropped the name recently (if what's been said here is true) - I'd think they would have done it beginning with the issue released next!



I believe that those resorts that also trade in RCI, RCI simply omits "Marriott" from those names as well. So instead of "Marriott's Cypress Harbour" like we see in the II directory, it is listed in the RCI directory as simply "Cypress Harbour".


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 22, 2014)

jont said:


> What about Doral? It's not built out either.



It seems that MVCI has divested itself of the excess land that was to be the remainder of Doral. There is now new construction going on on the land adjacent to Doral. So no more units at Doral.


----------



## larryallen (Jul 22, 2014)

Let's just say if they ever build a San Diego property it will be "San Diego."  Like, it will be up in Temecula or something, lol!  Seriously though, it would be like Oceanside if they close the base up there or something like that. There will not be a full scale resort in San Diego/Coronado/La Jolla area. No chance.  Just way too expensive.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 23, 2014)

bazzap said:


> In well over 10 years of sales presentations, I have never, ever had a salesman try to tell me that MVC includes hotels alongside timeshare resorts in its portfolio.
> Yes, of course they promote other options for using our timeshares - MRs, Interval, DC Points Collections...as I suggested, which include staying in Marriott hotels.
> This is different though from MVC saying that new hotels are included as MVC properties, unless I am misinterpreting something here?



My experience exactly.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jul 24, 2014)

> Fairway Villas will not be completed in the next 50 years. I can see Fairway Villas becoming like Spicebush @ Sea Pine, Hilton Head Island, SC.... Spicebush wants carrier the name Marriott's Spicebush @ Sea Pines but in the latest II Directory the word Marriott's have been dropped from this once proud Marriott's resort on the island.



I don't know about completing the 90 units, but MFV has plenty of construction going on and even closed a section of the resort last year where there was building.  I'm not a Marriott owner but we live close and trade in there pretty often.  I'd be completely shocked if Marriott ever chose to drop this location.  In Hilton head and also Vail where this happened, Marriott had plenty of other hotels - they didn't need those units for diversity in their portfolio.  MFV is the only Marriott option in not only Atlantic City (but as of this moment in time) the entire north east.  Even once a NYC option opens up, having an Atlantic City option adds diversity for them.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jul 24, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> It seems that MVCI has divested itself of the excess land that was to be the remainder of Doral. There is now new construction going on on the land adjacent to Doral. So no more units at Doral.



Yep, That land was sold off years ago prior to the downturn.

FT


----------



## pspercy (Oct 2, 2014)

davidvel said:


> I was told this at sales presentation in June at Shadow Ridge. Said it would be in the gaslamp.
> 
> Its plausible, as there are a few hotels that could be converted or the Residence Inn (although the rates there are crazy high and wouldn't seem to be a good candidate. ).



They told us that new properties would not always be standalone builds. This week  told (Sept 2014) that planning/scoping was in process for:
San Diego, South Beach Miami, HI Big Island at Waikoloa, NYC, DC and Cancun. Might've mentioned Cabo too.


----------



## rylan (Oct 3, 2014)

Was at Newport Coast in early Sept and took the presentation... was also told that there is activity for San Diego where they were going to use multiple floors of an existing hotel/building and convert to timeshares.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 3, 2014)

*New San Diego Vacation Club??*



pspercy said:


> They told us that new properties would not always be standalone builds. This week  told (Sept 2014) that planning/scoping was in process for:
> 
> San Diego, South Beach Miami, HI Big Island at Waikoloa, NYC, DC and Cancun. Might've mentioned Cabo too.




Marriott has the best location at WKL, right on A-Bay beach with room to expand if they own the adjacent lots.  The area around the fishpond is protected heritage sites.  Hilton is building there also, but their beach is more of a lagoon, the surf facing side is all coral and lava.


----------



## don.feva (Mar 22, 2015)

*incorrect  info*

Wow it is amazing  to me when I read this that all anyone does is complain about being lied to..it's like nobody ever went on a vacation  with mvc...70% of the owners buy more...how bad could it be..jumbo on the website and you will find that marriott already has information  on new propertis in San Diego  (gas lamp) miami and the big island..get your facts straight...


----------



## bazzap (Mar 22, 2015)

It seems strange that you chose to make this your first post and to a thread that has been inactive for 6 months?


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 22, 2015)

don.feva said:


> Wow it is amazing  to me when I read this that all anyone does is complain about being lied to..it's like nobody ever went on a vacation  with mvc...70% of the owners buy more...how bad could it be..jumbo on the website and you will find that marriott already has information  on new propertis in San Diego  (gas lamp) miami and the big island..get your facts straight...



Complaining about sales presentations that aren't very good isn't all we do on TUG - we talk a lot about how much we enjoy our Marriott ownerships, too, and we share a lot of information that we've learned by using our Marriott ownerships.  Some of us, like me, even talk about how much we value our sales reps' knowledge and help.  

But not every sales rep is good at his/her job, and I'm sure you can understand how the misinformation shared by some sales reps over the years has fostered a level of distrust.  Those bad experiences lead some of us to want the _facts_ that you say are on the website.  It'd be great if you could direct us exactly to the info about the four new properties being discussed in this thread, because I "jumped" on the website and don't see anything immediately.  A little help, please?

_Now with my moderator hat on - I edited the insults out of your post.  Please review the TUG Posting Rules that are prominently linked on the blue bar near the top of each forum page._


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 22, 2015)

bazzap said:


> It seems strange that you chose to make this your first post and to a thread that has been inactive for 6 months?



Seems like they are a sales rep that didn't like many of the comments made about sales reps?


----------

